# Question about installing brake light switch



## NissanPilot (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello all,

I have a 94 Nissan Sentra 4-door 1.6L. It recently wouldn't start and since I hadn't left the lights on, I assumed the alternator was going out. However, I tested it at Autozone and both battery and alternator were fine. This was during the bright daytime hours, and as it darkened, I suddenly realized my brake lights were on in the back of the car, and they wouldn't go off when the car was turned off.

Well, I assumed it was the brake light switch, so I bought one for about six bucks at Autozone, and they were courteous enough to print out the directions for installation. It seemed pretty simple, unhook negative on battery, unhook wiring on brake light switch, losen nut and take switch out, repeat. 

I took off the wiring on the existing break light switch, and the brake lights are no longer stuck on permanently, but for the life of me, I cannot get to that nut to loosen it and take it out. Now I'm a fairly big guy, even when I'm actually exercising and watching what I eat, so I can see how I have problems getting to some things perhaps someone else would have no problem reaching, especially since I don't have anything to lift the car off the ground and maybe approach it from a better angle below the car and look up below the steering wheel. But am I missing a tool to make it easier? I could not get my wrench, pliers, ANYTHING up in that area. 

Any suggestions? Again, it seemed like a pretty straight forward easy part to remove but I'll be damned, I can't really get to it, and I just wanted some advice from someone more experienced than me before I started looking at dissassembling other stuff to get to it easier. Also, do you think I pinpointed the right part? Any tips on maybe just hooking the wires back into the existing brake light switch and preventing the back lights from staying on 24/7?

Thanks for any tips!


----------

